

Ask HN: Looking to expand my knowledge of distributed systems - loso

Ask HN: After reading the interview of Eric Brewer on here I got a little inspired. As a developer I am looking to expand my knowledge of distributed systems and the databases that run best on them. What are some of the best books, videos, and blogs that would help me accomplish this?
======
sumodirjo
As starter read Mikito Takada (mixu) book "Distributed Systems For Fun and
Profit" [http://book.mixu.net/distsys/single-
page.html](http://book.mixu.net/distsys/single-page.html)

Notes on Distributed Systems for Young Bloods
([http://www.somethingsimilar.com/2013/01/14/notes-on-
distribu...](http://www.somethingsimilar.com/2013/01/14/notes-on-distributed-
systems-for-young-bloods/))

A Note on Distributed Computing
([http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.41.7...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.41.7628))

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacies_of_distributed_comput...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacies_of_distributed_computing)

You can read additional pointer from Henry blog :[http://the-paper-
trail.org/blog/distributed-systems-theory-f...](http://the-paper-
trail.org/blog/distributed-systems-theory-for-the-distributed-systems-
engineer/#more-617)

